# Flounder are running



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

It's Ofishal. I have a prediction. There will be hundreds of flounder posts in the next 3 months.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

now that is funny


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya thats where the usually run!!!!lmao


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

nice, i was looking for those flatties.. just could not catch em... LOL


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

man, its going to be much harder for me to gig those


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

darn a fresh photo too ships off ita rocker


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

newbie, you just gave away the honey hole .. 
definitely should have camo the background before posting. 
i'm practicing my figure 8 pattern in my sleep.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

It's a real honey hole that up till now few knew of!! 

LMAO!!!


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

legs look like they have alot of meat.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am new to the board here, and I really enjoy this site.

I also really enjoy Leg of Flounder. Yummy!!!!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> man, its going to be much harder for me to gig those


May need to bring back whaling harpoons to get the job done.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

ha ha!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

MarshJr. said:


> man, its going to be much harder for me to gig those


You will be like Capt. Ahab and Moby Dick trying to gig those babys


----------



## Kyles Kenner (Oct 7, 2008)

Besides the obvious, name off a few other good flounder spots around.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

greenie


----------



## Fly Flicker (Aug 28, 2008)

Lord of the Salmon said:


> May need to bring back whaling harpoons to get the job done.


I think a .410 would work better, just lead em by 3". LMAO!!!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> nice, i was looking for those flatties.. just could not catch em... LOL


When they turn sideways like that they present a MUCH better a target for bow fishing!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Remember to cut the tendons are they'll jump plum out the pan!!


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

i guess in stead of looking for depressions i need to be looking for tracks


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Why did the flounder cross the road?



Kyles Kenner said:


> Besides the obvious, name off a few other good flounder spots around.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

HEADSHAKER said:


> Remember to cut the tendons are they'll jump plum out the pan!!


Yep, that there is funny !!


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Is parking outside Seawolf still dangerous?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

saggrock said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to the board here, and I really enjoy this site.
> 
> I also really enjoy Leg of Flounder. Yummy!!!!


welcome to the board!

great pic!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Parking is not dangerous but the thieves are.


----------

